# Tough Deer



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tough Deer


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

more like terrible shot...and looks like a field point to boot. Somebody needs some bowhunter education.


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

no, somebody needs a whoopin'!


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

thats FREAKING CRAZY !!!
why in the world would a bow hunter be trying to take a head shot. your right they need an ***** whippin BAD


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Bad shot but that is one heck of a tough animal to have that. My wife shot a buck this year that had the antler and about a 1 inch round piece of the skull broken out and was going on like nothing was wrong.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

It is the appearance of a field tip that...uh...makes me mad. That doesn't help the cause. Weird things happen to arrows once they have been shot, hit a limb you didn't see, deer jumps the string etc. I can almost give a little benefit of the doubt on arrow impact vs aim, but the field tip just ain't right.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i am with Chunky on this one. That is terrible.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

either a poacher, or some young kid just took a shot while target practicing...a shame either way


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Josh5 said:


> It is the appearance of a field tip that...uh...makes me mad. That doesn't help the cause. * Weird things happen to arrows once they have been shot, hit a limb you didn't see, deer jumps the string etc*. I can almost give a little benefit of the doubt on arrow impact vs aim, but the field tip just ain't right.


X2, i totally agree! That's why i get peeved when people talk about taking head shots with bows!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Photo chopped


----------

